# Princess Pricklepants Presidential Candidate



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Her Highness, Princess Penelope Pricklepants, Practically Perfect Presidential Candidate is running in the Prickle Party Primary 2016 in case you weren't already aware.



















Donald Trump was not pleased, though we cannot repeat what he said as it was very, very impolite.









Clinton has seemed quiet so far, but clearly has plans.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

This is amazing


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

I love this!! Lol!!!


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Lmao!!! I just now saw the hedgie in the trump picture lmao


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

wushu1987 said:


> Lmao!!! I just now saw the hedgie in the trump picture lmao


It's maybe a little too subtle.

We have a new campaign poster and a new slogan:
"Make America Polite Again"









We posted a Ben Carson reaction on Twitter and one of the Carson people replied


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

This just keeps getting better. More please.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

It's not necessarily as easy as it seems...


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Cuteness overload I'm literally exploding!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

When is the big debate? Does she have secret service agents? Does she only campaign at night? Who is paying for her campaign? So many questions!!! You have done it again...........I love this!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> When is the big debate? Does she have secret service agents? Does she only campaign at night? Who is paying for her campaign? So many questions!!!


Her Highness has no comments at this time until the blog post is complete, though given the urgency of the matter the Dungeons and Dragons post has been temporarily suspended to ensure the Presidential campaign is given full priority.



shetland said:


> You have done it again...........I love this!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

The campaign revealed a new ad today:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Future Madam President, you cannot permit such public pictures looking so under the weather! The citizens of the country might think you are a closet drinker! Remember, many of your previous pictures (and the dirt always comes out) contain numerous bottles of liquor!!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> Future Madam President, you cannot permit such public pictures looking so under the weather! The citizens of the country might think you are a closet drinker! Remember, many of your previous pictures (and the dirt always comes out) contain numerous bottles of liquor!!!


Fear not, we shall face these challenges with forthrightness, grace, aplomb and whatever adjectives are needed at the time or seem fun to say.

Also, we've got a new poster that was way harder to make in Photoshop than it first might seem, isn't it delightful?


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Everyday I come back to this thread and everyday it gets better! Pricklepants FTW!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

This is history - the first presidential debate featuring a hedgehog, the first debate in which a candidate had to stand on a cardboard box to reach the microphone, and the first debate in which a candidate appeared to have discreetly pooped on the podium.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

The _real_ reason for Chris Christie's hostage stare:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

The Future:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy news, everyone. There is a new blog post, Princess Pricklepants and the Pursuit of the Presidency, in which Princess Pricklepants runs for president, campaign managers happen, Marco Rubio repeats himself, we can't repeat anything Donald Trump says, Ted Cruz sends us a horrifying photo, Hillary Clinton plots to destroy a hedgehog, and Bernie Sanders is annoyed. Most importantly, there are some photos that aren't already in this thread.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2016/03/06/princess-pricklepants-and-the-pursuit-of-the-presidency/


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Two remarkable events of late:
Her Highness reached out across the aisle (and the void) and heard from Richard Nixon:









Second, Her Highness (virtually) got her paws on the Red Phone.









Exciting times.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

And one last one for a while. We're off on vacation for Spring Break, hopefully the break from campaigning won't hurt our electoral chances.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Does the Presidential candidate travel in a limo? How are her little hands holding up, what with so much hand-shaking? Finally, how does she respond to the inevitable hecklers? Has she been accused of throwing her quills, even though we know that is not possible???


----------



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

haha this made my day!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> Does the Presidential candidate travel in a limo? How are her little hands holding up, what with so much hand-shaking? Finally, how does she respond to the inevitable hecklers? Has she been accused of throwing her quills, even though we know that is not possible???


We were on vacation to London and Bath (Bath is incredible), so Her Highness was spending time in the Spring Palace (a sitter). Now that we're back the campaign is tearing along at an incredible pace, though currently Her Highness has been primarily sticking to Twitter to avoid physical contact with voters, which is working out quite nicely. So far at the rare events when heckers appeared she just looked at them, they melted at her adorableness, and all was well.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

With all the added press scrutiny and public attention, Her Highness has been forced to go incognito when in public now:









She is not at all pleased with the outfits the Secret Service has picked.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

That is hilarious. Glad to see an update on this thread! Pricklepants FTW!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy News, there's another episode detailing our delightful campaign, anarchist squirrels, riots over alleged vote fraud, and also science. Exciting times.

Princess Pricklepants, Winning Hearts and Minds


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Winning over the snek vote is going to be tough for Her Highness with @DangerNoodle (https://mobile.twitter.com/DangerNoodIe) campaigning so vigorously on Twitter. Can we get an official statement on how she plans to wrangle this slithery snake in the grass?


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

This Snek has a photo of him with a Unicorn horn. That is kinda amazing. Prickle should be cautious . Snek's are known for creeping up from behind...


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been reaching out to the anarchist squirrels running for Pres. letting them know about the rodent-eating snake in the running. The caffeinated squirrel army probably will come up with some ideas if they can concentrate.

On a separate note, we've generated various bits of campaign art, but I really liked this one:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Madame! Will this appeal to those providing the women's vote!!! Please rethink!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> Madame! Will this appeal to those providing the women's vote!!! Please rethink!!!!!!!!


What's the "this"? Missing some context here I think.

Unrelated note, with your support, on Friday, January 20 2017, Her Highness will be drinking her tea from this:










Sadly there are still rifts in the Squirrel vs. Hedgehog camps, we're trying to smooth things over, but squirrels are anarchists.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

No context missing. A boat piloted by men leading our Presidential Lady!


----------

